# score



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

queen size solid wood bed frame with matresses for 250 dollars.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it edible?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> Is it edible?


no , but it goes to my farm/bug out.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

timmie said:


> no , but it goes to my farm/bug out.


Just kiddin' with you.  Saw the post in the Food section of this forum.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> Just kiddin' with you.  Saw the post in the Food section of this forum.


sorry. i didn't realize until i saw your post. maybe the mods will move it to the right place or i will later.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

No worries here.

Solid win on the bed frame. Know the source before you use the mattresses, though. I'd be worried about things like bed bugs and what not.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> No worries here.
> 
> Solid win on the bed frame. Know the source before you use the mattresses, though. I'd be worried about things like bed bugs and what not.


i do know the source. the lady said she needed the money more than the bed.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, what he said about bedbugs. 

You can have it cleaned before you use it. Then put it in a bedbug proof cover.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

timmie said:


> sorry. i didn't realize until i saw your post. maybe the mods will move it to the right place or i will later.


... and bounced ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

timmie said:


> no , but it goes to my farm/bug out.


That sounds so terrific, developing a farm/bug out place. Good for you!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

*score again*

i am sad that i got this score the way i did. my canning , / gardening friend passed a way in july. his wife does not can or garden. so i got 25 cases of canning jars , old handmade tools for gardening and wood cutting , and his set of butchering knives. she said he would have wanted me to have them. i am very sad and very happy at the same time.


----------

